# Linux is not booting



## kvijay (Jul 9, 2008)

Hi all !

I have dual boot in my desktop (Win Xp & Linux Suse 9.3). Few days before motherboard was not working. So i kept it to repair . After that repaired motherboard is working properly with Windows OS but it does not work with Linux. when i boot the Linux after executing few programs it stop. 

and it is showing: 


[
Waiting for device / dev/ hda4 to appear:-------not found --exiting to / bin / sh

sh: can't access tty; job control turned off

$_

] 

can anybody please help me.

Thanks in advance.

Regards:
Kvijay


----------



## hal8000 (Dec 23, 2006)

Chances are its something that happened when you sent away your motherboard for repair, and probably the IDE hard drive controller is
failing to load.

hda4 is the last primary partition, unless you know or can type
fdisk -l

at the shell, we need to know where the root partition is and why its not mounting.

You may be able to get around this using the Suse 9.3 Live CD and choosing rescue system, at the boot installed system provide the correct
root partition, then once loaded rerun grub (or lilo).

Hope that helps


----------



## iconicmoronic (Jul 21, 2008)

ntldr is before or after 1024th? in MBR or on 1st sector?


----------



## hal8000 (Dec 23, 2006)

iconicmoronic said:


> ntldr is before or after 1024th? in MBR or on 1st sector?


ntldr is nothing to do with linux or the MBR.

You need to boot with a live linux CD and post the output of fdisk -l
Without this its not possible to help you further


----------



## kvijay (Jul 9, 2008)

Hi !

first i would like to thank a lot. And i am very sorry to have stupid problem because i am new for Linux.

I boot the system with Suse 9.3 CD1 in rescue mode.now it is working in the Terminal mode. But Desktop could not be initialize. when i reboot the system it stop at root login point. the last output is given below:

*
"Fsck failed for at least one file system (not /) 

Please repair manually and reboot 

The root file system already mounted read-write

Attention: Only CONTROL-D will reboot the system in this maintenance mode.

Give root password for login:_ " 
*

Please help me how to activate GUI mode.

Thanks in advance

Regards:
Kvijay




hal8000 said:


> Chances are its something that happened when you sent away your motherboard for repair, and probably the IDE hard drive controller is
> failing to load.
> 
> hda4 is the last primary partition, unless you know or can type
> ...


----------



## kvijay (Jul 9, 2008)

Hi !

first i would like to thank a lot. And i am very sorry to have stupid problem because i am new for Linux.

I repair the system with Suse 9.3 CD1 in rescue mode.now it is working in the Terminal mode. But Desktop could not be initialize. when i reboot the system it stop at root login point. the last output is given below:


"Fsck failed for at least one file system (not /)

Please repair manually and reboot

The root file system already mounted read-write

Attention: Only CONTROL-D will reboot the system in this maintenance mode.

Give root password for login:_ "


Please help me how to activate GUI mode.

Thanks in advance

Regards:
Kvijay


----------

